# Nemo's Car! - What Is This?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Nemo's Car! - What Is This?

There is supposedly a model of Nemo's (League of Extraordinary Gentlemen) Car out. From some Japanese company. 1/24th scale. Anyone know what this is? What the heck is it? Any info?

Thanks,

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

O.K. as usual once you ask you find info.

It's about 11" long. Here is some pictures:










Looks nice if you are into building cars.

Saw one on a US on-line retailer for $58.00 - Bit pricey unless you are a car buff.

James


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

And.......

http://www.hlj.com/product/WAVTL-02


YO 
:roll:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The car at HLJ:
http://www.hlj.com/product/WAVTL-01

I found it the most ridiculous part of the film. I know Nemo was ahead of his time, but a 1930s-style car in 1899 was just assinine.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I thought the movie was pure crap.

Huzz


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh no, it wasn't PURE crap.
They REFINED that into crap from a perfectly good comic book.
It took real WORK to make Alan Moore's comic into that CRAP.


----------

